# mercé - accento grave o acuto



## Alxmrphi

> *Questa discussione è nata qui : mercé*



Quando una lettera sta alla fine di una parole, non cambia da un accento grave ad un accento acuto? (mercè  -> mercé  ) ?

Solo una curiosita


----------



## Hermocrates

Alex_Murphy said:


> Quando una lettera sta alla fine di una parol*a*, non cambia da un accento grave ad un accento acuto? (mercè  -> mercé  ) ?
> 
> Solo una curiosit*à*



Sì Alex, l'accento corretto da usare nella parola merc*é* è quello acuto.


----------



## Necsus

Alex_Murphy said:


> Quando una lettera sta alla fine di una parola, non cambia da un accento grave ad un accento acuto? (mercè  -> mercé  ) ?


Be', non necessariamente. Le parole tronche, o ossitone, uscenti in -e hanno prevalentemente accento acuto (suono chiuso), ma ce ne sono anche con l'accento grave (suono aperto), come _è, cioè,_ _tè, caffè, ahimè, lacchè,_ _coccodè_, _bebè_, _bignè_, _lacchè_, _Noè_, etc._ _


----------



## federicoft

Secondo me è più facile memorizzare la regola generale, vale a dire che una parola tronca uscente in vocale vuole sempre l'accento grave, tolti (alcuni) casi con parole uscenti in -e che invece vogliono l'accento acuto:


con la terza persona singolare del passato remoto di alcuni verbi (_poté_, _ripeté_)
nei composti di re (_viceré_); tre (_ventitré_, _novantatré_); che (_perché_, _giacché_, _sicché_, _benché_ etc.)
nei monosillabi _sé_ e _né _
in qualche rarissima parola: _testé_, _mercé_, _scimpanzé_, _nontiscordardimé, fé, autodafé_ e credo nessun'altra.
In tutti gli altri casi, qualunque sia la vocale, sempre accento grave.


----------



## Necsus

federicoft said:


> Secondo me è più facile memorizzare la regola generale, vale a dire che una parola tronca uscente in vocale vuole sempre l'accento grave


 
Scusa, Federico, ma non sono a conoscenza della regola generale a cui fai riferimento, posso chiederti dove l'ha reperita? A me pare un po' fuorviante, perché, che io sappia, solo la 'o' finale è sempre aperta per definizione (oltre alla 'a' che è _solo_ aperta), mentre per quanto riguarda la 'e', come dicevo nell'altro post, sono decisamente più numerose le parole ossitone che finiscono con un'accentazione acuta. 
Ecco un elenco sommario preso da Wikipedia:

Qui di seguito sono elencate le parole più comuni che richiedono l'accento acuto sulla _e_ finale:

_Affinché_, _benché_, _cosicché_, _finché_, _giacché_, _macché_, _nonché_, _perché_, _poiché_, _purché_, _sicché_ e tutti i composti di _che_; inoltre, lo stesso _ché_ nel significato di _perché_ (o _affinché_);
_Né_ (= _e non_ o simili);
_Sé_, usato come pronome;
_Ventitré_ e tutti i composti analoghi di _tre_ (_trentatré_, _quarantatré_, _centotré_, ecc.);
_Credé_ (= _credette_) e tutte le terze persone singolari del passato remoto in _-é_ (_rifletté_, _dové_, ecc.; eccezione: _diè_, per cui vedi sotto);
_Scimpanzé_, _nontiscordardimé_, _mercé_, _testé_, _fé_ (per _fede_ e per _fece_), _affé_, _autodafé_, _viceré_.
_È_, voce del verbo _essere_, e il suo composto _cioè_ vogliono invece l'accento grave, come anche certe altre parole, soprattutto d'origine straniera e non recenti: _ahimè_ (e _ohimè_), _diè_ (antiquato o letterario per _diede_), _piè_ (= _piede_), _tè_ e _caffè_, _coccodè_, _bebè_, _cabarè_, _bignè_, _canapè_, _gilè_, _lacchè_, _narghilè_, _purè_, _Noè_, _Mosè_, _Giosuè_, _Averroè_, _Salomè_, _Tigrè_, ecc.


----------



## Hermocrates

Necsus said:


> _È_, voce del verbo _essere_, e il suo composto _cioè_ vogliono invece l'accento grave, come anche certe altre parole, soprattutto d'origine straniera e non recenti: _ahimè_ (e _ohimè_), _diè_ (antiquato o letterario per _diede_), _piè_ (= _piede_), _tè_ e _caffè_, _coccodè_, _bebè_, _cabarè_, _bignè_, _canapè_, _gilè_, _lacchè_, _narghilè_, _purè_, _Noè_, _Mosè_, _Giosuè_, _Averroè_, _Salomè_, _Tigrè_, ecc.



Una nota per generalizzare: se osservate con attenzione molte di queste parole che terminano con la vocale "e" aperta (ovvero è, con accento grave) sono di origine straniera (molte dal francese).

In molte di queste parole la "e" finale è aperta perché è caduta una consonante che la seguiva.


----------



## federicoft

Necsus said:


> Scusa, Federico, ma non sono a conoscenza della regola generale a cui fai riferimento, posso chiederti dove l'ha reperita? A me pare un po' fuorviante, perché, che io sappia, solo la 'o' finale è sempre aperta per definizione (oltre alla 'a' che è _solo_ aperta), mentre per quanto riguarda la 'e', come dicevo nell'altro post, sono decisamente più numerose le parole ossitone che finiscono con un'accentazione acuta.



Effettivamente "regola" è un lapsus, intendevo dire la norma.

Delle cinque vocali dell'italiano, tre (A, I, U) possono essere solo aperte, quindi avere solo l'accento grave. Questo ovunque si trovino.
Delle due rimanenti, la O per l'appunto non ha mai suono chiuso al termine di una parola, quindi l'accento non può essere che grave.
Solo la E può assumere suono chiuso o aperto, quindi di conseguenza entrambi gli accenti, a seconda dei casi.

Per questa ragione a mio parere il metodo più intuitivo per memorizzare il corretto uso degli accenti, soprattutto per i non madrelingua, è ricordare che tutte le vocali al termine di parole tronche hanno sempre l'accento grave, _ad eccezione _di alcune parole terminanti in -e. Dopotutto gli accenti da usare sono à, è, é, ì, ò, ù.

Ricordarsi singolarmente le parole terminanti in -e che richiedono l'accento acuto secondo me è molto più laborioso. Oltretutto, come per l'appunto si nota anche dalla tua lista, le parole che richiedono l'accento grave (per quanto più numerose) si possono elencare in modo piuttosto sintetico in non più di 4-5 categorie, mentre l'occorrenza dell'accento acuto (che compare in alcune parole fondamentali come _è_ e _cioè_) è decisamente meno schematica, e dipende spesso da singole particolarità etimologiche.


----------



## Necsus

federicoft said:


> Effettivamente "regola" è un lapsus, intendevo dire la norma.
> Delle cinque vocali dell'italiano, tre (A, I, U) possono essere solo aperte, quindi avere solo l'accento grave.
> [...]
> Ricordarsi singolarmente le parole terminanti in -e che richiedono l'accento acuto secondo me è molto più laborioso. Oltretutto, come per l'appunto si nota anche dalla tua lista, le parole che richiedono l'accento grave (per quanto più numerose) si possono elencare in modo piuttosto sintetico in non più di 4-5 categorie, mentre l'occorrenza dell'accento acuto (che compare in alcune parole fondamentali come _è_ e _cioè_) è decisamente meno schematica, e dipende spesso da singole particolarità etimologiche.


Federico, credo che stia subentrando un po' di confusione...
Sì, A ha sempre suono _aperto_, come dicevo, ma per I e U il discorso è esattamente l'opposto, cioè possono avere solo suono _chiuso_! 
Il fatto che si usi l'accento grave quando sono in fine di parola ossitona è una convenzione tipografica, ma ne esiste anche un'altra in base alla quale si mette l'accento acuto su tutte le vocali chiuse (í, é, ó, ú) e quello grave su tutte quelle aperte (à, è, ò).
Ribadisco che le parole ossitone uscenti in -e con accento _grave_ (suono aperto) secondo me sono _meno_ numerose (e probabilmente memorizzabili singolarmente) di quelle con accento _acuto_ (suono chiuso), che nella 'mia' lista sono quelle suddivisibili in categorie. 
La e finale di _è_ e _cioè_ ha l'accento _grave_ (suono aperto), non acuto, e fa parte dell'altro elenco.


----------



## anemos

Necsus said:


> Federico, credo che stia subentrando un po' di confusione...



Condivido. Io (che non sapevo che questo fenomeno fosse ancora "vivo" nella lingua italiana) cosa devo imparare?

Grazie
Anemos


----------



## Necsus

anemos said:


> Condivido. Io (che non sapevo che questo fenomeno fosse ancora "vivo" nella lingua italiana) cosa devo imparare?
> Grazie
> Anemos


Ciao, Anemos. In questo caso il contributo di Wikipedia riportato prima mi sembra abbastanza attendibile.


----------



## EL GANCHO

Ciao.
Mi sembra che ci sia abbastanza confusione su questo punto non solo tra i partecipanti di questa discussione, ma in generale in Italia. 
Tutti quanti impariamo una lingua da adulti cerchiamo delle regole generali e ovviamente speriamo che esse siano logiche. Dunque, uno straniero osserva subito su questo punto che nell' uso quotidiano in Italia non c'è nessuna logica, e invece se uno si prende dell'interesse e fa una piccola ricerca in diverse grammatiche italiane, può osservare che quella logica esiste.
Basta pensare che l'italiano viene dal latino, lingua che aveva vocali aperte e chiuse. Alcune lingue neolatine, come lo spagnolo, hanno perso assolutamente questa differenza, motivo per il quale non esiste che un accento (quello acuto, sicuramente perché sembra piú facile da scrivere con la mano destra, l'unica acettata in passato). Altre lingue, però, hanno conservato le varianti aperta e chiusa di alcune o tutte le vocali. Molto spesso, quella aperta viene coronata da un accento grave e quella chiusa da uno acuto (l'eccezione ne sarebbe il portoghese, che lo fa diversamente). Questo sarebbe appunto il caso dell'italiano.
Ora, è necessario sottolineare che dal punto di vista fonologico *solamente *la /e/ e la /o/ possono essere aperte o chiuse, mentre la /a/ è sempre aperta e la /i/ e la /u/ sono sempre chiuse. Di conseguenza, la -a presenterà sempre un accento grave come in _città_, e la -i e la -u sempre un accento acuto, come in _Forlí_ e in _piú_.
Per quanto riguarda la -o, sembra che in posizione finale non occorre che quella aperta (o almeno io ne non ho mai visto una chiusa), per cui sarà sempre accentata come in _potrò_.
Solo nel caso della -e, quindi, possiamo verificare tutti e due tipi di accento. Ed è evidente come si deve fare: quando viene pronunciata aperta, accento grave come in _è_, quando invece è chiusa, accento acuto come in _perché_.

Nonostante ciò, nelle stesse grammatiche italiane si spiega che l'uso ha consacrato l'accento grave tranne nel caso di certe parole che finiscono con la -e. Il motivo di questo fenomeno non mi sembra chiaro, ma forse sia dovuto a una certa sensazione che queste distinzioni siano inutili. Infatti è vero che il sistema accentale italiano è assolutamente deficiente quando la parola non è ossitona (cioè, nella maggior parte dei casi). Basta pensare a parole come _ancora _o _pesca_, che possono essere ponunciate in due modi con due significati diversi. Per quanto riguarda le ossitone, però, il sistema è perfetto dal punto di vista fonologico.
Per sapere come scrivere, basta pensare alla pronuncia: tutti gli italiani percepiscono la differenza tra aperta e chiusa, e per chi non la percepisce, come noi spagnoli, l'accento è senz'altro un aiuto per una buona pronuncia.

A modo di conclusione, direi che il sistema esiste, è logico, ben organizzato e utile. Perché disprezzarlo? Anzi, secondo me sarebbe buono estenderlo al resto delle sillabe (non è assurdo usarlo solo in posizione finale?) Si potrebbe adottare un sistema statistico che con poche e semplici regole permetesse di leggere correttamente e senza dubbi tutte le parole accentando solo 15 % di esse, come si fa in spagnolo.

Comunque sia, questa non è che la visione di uno straniero, benché amante dela lingua italiana. Sicuramente questa questione è sentita diversamente dagli italiani. Il vostro carattere a volte è ben diverso del nostro...


----------



## Necsus

EL GANCHO said:


> Ciao.
> Mi sembra che ci sia abbastanza confusione su questo punto non solo tra i partecipanti a questa discussione


E a me sembra evidente che non posso essere d'accordo con quest'affermazione. Ritengo chiare le conclusioni a cui si è giunti nella discussione, e francamente non penso che ci fosse necessità di scrivere un post in vengono ripetute. Ma in effetti non credo che il regolamento lo vieti...


----------



## EL GANCHO

Necsus said:


> E a me sembra evidente che non posso essere d'accordo con quest'affermazione. Ritengo chiarissime le conclusioni a cui si è giunti nella discussione, e non penso che ci fosse necessità di scrivere un post in vengono ripetute. Ma in effetti non credo che il regolamento lo vieti...


 
In effetti no. 
Comunque, se io avessi pensato che stava a ripettere delle conclusioni chiarissime, non avrei scritto il mio intervento. In tutta la discussione solo in un momento determinato hai fatto riferimento del sistema fonologico, mentre negli interventi precedenti si parlava dell' origine straniera o meno delle parole; si sono addiritura fatte liste con criteri di tutti i tipi... e per lo piú per arrivare alla conclusione generale che si debba metere l'accento grave ovunque sia tranne su certe -e che bisogna imparare a memoria a partire da quelle liste. È vero che è quello che fanno quasi tutti, ma è quello che si deve fare?

Il mio punto di vista è un'altro. È quello fonologico al cento per cento. Tra l'altro non è mio, bensí è basato sulla grammatica italiana e sulla tradizione procedente dal latino. Il motivo della lunghezza del mio intervento è che volevo ragionarlo bene.


----------



## Necsus

EL GANCHO said:


> Comunque, se io avessi pensato che stava a ripettere delle conclusioni chiarissime, non avrei scritto il mio intervento.


El Gancho, perdonami se posso essere sembrato scortese, non intendevo esserlo, però non ho apprezzato molto l'apertura del tuo post con cui venivano sviliti gli interventi di altri della discussione, dicendo che il loro risultato era la confusione. 

Quanto alla ripetizione, mi riferivo a tutta la parte centrale del tuo post sull'accentazione grave e acuta delle diverse vocali, e se leggi con attenzione gli altri interventi vedrai che per quanto riguarda la vocale finale di parola tronca (ricordo che è questo, l'oggetto della discussione), non è vero che "la -i e la -u [presentano] sempre un accento acuto, come in _Forlí_ e in _piú"_, e che vi è stato detto come la 'o' possa essere solo aperta. Faccio notare poi che, parlando di italiano non-standard, non è possibile dedurre il corretto grado di apertura di una vocale dalla pronuncia, proprio per il fatto che questa varia a seconda delle zone. 


EL GANCHO said:


> Ora, è necessario sottolineare che dal punto di vista fonologico *solamente *la /e/ e la /o/ possono essere aperte o chiuse, mentre la /a/ è sempre aperta e la /i/ e la /u/ sono sempre chiuse. Di conseguenza, la -a presenterà sempre un accento grave come in _città_, e la -i e la -u sempre un accento acuto, come in _Forlí_ e in _piú_.
> Per quanto riguarda la -o, sembra che in posizione finale non occorre che quella aperta (o almeno io ne non ho mai visto una chiusa), per cui sarà sempre accentata come in _potrò_.
> Solo nel caso della -e, quindi, possiamo verificare tutti e due tipi di accento. Ed è evidente come si deve fare: quando viene pronunciata aperta, accento grave come in _è_, quando invece è chiusa, accento acuto come in _perché_.


----------



## Hermocrates

EL GANCHO said:


> Ciao.
> Basta pensare che l'italiano viene dal latino, lingua che aveva vocali aperte e chiuse. Alcune lingue neolatine, come lo spagnolo, hanno perso assolutamente questa differenza, motivo per il quale non esiste che un accento (quello acuto, sicuramente perché sembra piú facile da scrivere con la mano destra, l'unica acettata in passato). Altre lingue, però, hanno conservato le varianti aperta e chiusa di alcune o tutte le vocali.



Ciao El Gancho, non sono d'accordo con te su questo punto, o quantomeno mi viene da pensare che anche  tu non sia esente da un po' di confusione.  

Tu parli di una corrispondenza automatica tra vocali latine e vocali nell'italiano, dicendo che le vocali aperte e chiuse esistevano anche in latino, ma questo non è corretto. 

La vocali latine infatti sono distinte tra loro per la qualità *lunga-breve*. Le vocali italiane invece sono distinte per la qualità *aperta-chiusa*. Si tratta di qualità fonologiche distinte e non automaticamente convertibili l'una nell'altra a priori. 
Difatti, vi sono lingue (l'inglese è un esempio) in cui le vocali sono distinte tra loro non solo per la qualità della lunghezza ma anche per quella dell'apertura. Come vedi, si tratta di tratti fonologici differenti, e che non vanno confusi. 

Il sistema fonologico latino consta di dieci vocali di base (ignoro la "i greca" per semplicità), cinque lunghe (ā, ē, ī, ō, ū) e cinque brevi (ă, ĕ, ĭ, ŏ, ŭ). 

Lungi dal rispettare una corrispondenza univoca, nell'evolversi nelle diverse varianti volgari, queste vocali hanno subito evoluzioni parallele e distinte a seconda delle zone geografiche italiane. Ovvero in parallelo, abbiamo l'evoluzione di sistemi fonetici distinti che introducono la distinzione chiusa/aperta a partire dalle medesime vocali latine che avevano invece solo una distinzione di tipo breve/lunga (un tipo molto diverso di distinzione fonologica). 

Nel caso del volgare fiorentino, ad esempio (che per caso è venuto a concidere con l'italiano definito "standard") le dieci vocali latine sono confluite in sette vocali secondo questo modello:

ā, ă  → a (a aperta)
ē, ĭ → e (e chiusa, é)
ĕ  → ɛ(e aperta, è)
ī  → i (i chiusa)
ō,  ŭ → o (o chiusa)
ŏ  → ɔ (o aperta)
ū  → u (u chiusa)

Altre varianti italiche, che si sono evolute indipendenetemente e parallelamente, tuttavia sono confluite invece cinque vocali, secondo soluzioni fonologiche diverse. 

Per esempio, il volgare sardo (che non distingue né la qualità lunga-breve, né la qualità aperta-chiusa delle vocali) segue questa evoluzione fonetica molto facile da memorizzare:

ā, ă  → a
ē, ĕ  → e
ī, ĭ   → i 
ō, ŏ  → o
ū, ŭ   → u 

Il volgare siciliano segue una evoluzione simile a quella sarda, ma con piccole differenze proprie, e così via. 

Questo solo per chiarire un punto da te avanzato che mi pareva molto impreciso. Spero aiuti anche gli altri che seguono questo thread qualora si stessero chiedendo perché mai in certe regioni si distinguono sette vocali e in altre cinque solamente!


----------



## Necsus

QUI c'è una _corposa_ discussione sugli accenti...


----------

